# Im tired of you niggers



## YourUnclesDad (Dec 29, 2018)

Ban me

*MOD EDIT:*


----------



## JB 236 (Dec 29, 2018)

What the fuck did you just fucking say about the Imperial Fists, you little shit? Ill have you know they graduated second of their class in the Great Crusade, and they've been involved in numerous defenses of Segmentum Solar, and they have about 1,000 confirmed Astartes. They are trained in gorilla warfare and are the top chapter in the entire Imperial armed forces. You are nothing to them but just another position. They will fortify you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this galaxy, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to them, over the Internet? Think again, traitor. As we speak they are contacting their secret network of spies across the Imperium and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, witch. The storm that fortifies the pathetic little thing you call your position. You're fucking dead, heretic. They can be anywhere, anytime, and they can fortify you in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with a bucket of mortar and a handful of bricks. Not only are they extensively trained in unarmed fortification, but they have access to the entire pile of bricks of the Imperium of Man and they will use it to its full extent to fortify your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little Iron Warrior-loving bitch. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little clever comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the price, you goddamn idiot. They will shit bricks and mortar all over you and you will drown in it. You're fucking fortified, kiddo.


----------



## Okkervils (Dec 29, 2018)

No.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Dec 29, 2018)

Good


----------



## millais (Dec 29, 2018)

it's all so tiresome


----------



## DNJACK (Dec 29, 2018)

Ban you


----------



## Quijibo69 (Dec 29, 2018)

My feels:


----------



## Oglooger (Dec 29, 2018)

Evreyone betray me.
I FED UP WITH THIS WURL


----------



## QU 734 (Dec 29, 2018)

Everyone on KF should be banned tbh.


----------



## Calooby (Dec 29, 2018)

Can we fuck?


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Dec 29, 2018)

Ban yourself, faggot


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 29, 2018)

Oglooger said:


> Evreyone betray me.
> I FED UP WITH THIS WURL


DO YOU UNDERSTAN LIFF?


----------



## Autopsy (Dec 29, 2018)

posting in a not banned thread


----------



## MadDamon (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## araiguma (Dec 29, 2018)

just log out dude


----------



## dunbrine47 (Dec 29, 2018)

You want ban? You submit yourself to court marshall Halal thread.


----------



## Lunete (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm tired of you too.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Dec 29, 2018)

you are here with us forever


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Dec 29, 2018)

You don't need to be banned in order to click the "x" in the corner of your browser. 

Or did you accidentally powerlevel too much and are trying to DFE somehow?


----------



## Basketball Jones (Dec 29, 2018)

You’re banned...

...in my heart.


----------



## eldri (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm not. 

I WANT YOUR SWEET BOIPUSSI!!!


----------



## dopy (Dec 29, 2018)

Wow, I cannot believe my mom stooped so low...

My mom called my doctor and said to him "What's the most accurate measurement for weighing?" The doctor said "An underwater weighing test" And just like that, my mom said "Yes. When can my son and my daughter can take it?" and the doc said "Today at 2pm."

So, I didn't bother taking a shower and so did my sister too, so I had to get into a special swimming suit(tight pants...Ugh).

My sister said "Can I pull my hair down to a ponytail?" The doctor said "No." So my sister with her long, blonde hair went underwater with 8 seconds and had she must enjoyed it..but I didn't.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm really disappointed in this site and moderation for slipping up and letting this very hateful thread exist. Shame on you. I thought Kiwi Farms was above this kind of thing. This isn't the kind of Christian dating site I want to be a part of.


----------



## J A N D E K (Dec 29, 2018)

Hmmm. Strange. This is exactly the kind of Christian dating site I want to be a part of.


----------



## Lunete (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (Dec 29, 2018)

This thread just 4chan fans reminiscing about when 4chan was a good site.


----------



## dopy (Dec 29, 2018)

Baron Flynt said:


> 4chan was a good site.


yikers


----------



## SpessCaptain (Dec 29, 2018)

Nah.


----------



## Oglooger (Dec 29, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> DO YOU UNDERSTAN LIFF?


You just a beeg chicken
CHEEP CHEEP CHEEEEP.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (Dec 29, 2018)

Those fucking CIA fucks


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Dec 29, 2018)

Warsmith Kroeger said:


> What the fuck did you just fucking say about the Imperial Fists, you little shit? Ill have you know they graduated second of their class in the Great Crusade, and they've been involved in numerous defenses of Segmentum Solar, and they have about 1,000 confirmed Astartes. They are trained in gorilla warfare and are the top chapter in the entire Imperial armed forces. You are nothing to them but just another position. They will fortify you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this galaxy, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to them, over the Internet? Think again, traitor. As we speak they are contacting their secret network of spies across the Imperium and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, witch. The storm that fortifies the pathetic little thing you call your position. You're fucking dead, heretic. They can be anywhere, anytime, and they can fortify you in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with a bucket of mortar and a handful of bricks. Not only are they extensively trained in unarmed fortification, but they have access to the entire pile of bricks of the Imperium of Man and they will use it to its full extent to fortify your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little Iron Warrior-loving bitch. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little clever comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the price, you goddamn idiot. They will shit bricks and mortar all over you and you will drown in it. You're fucking fortified, kiddo.


Bueno meme


----------



## J A N D E K (Dec 29, 2018)

Baron Flynt said:


> Those fucking CIA fucks


It’s CIA NIGGERS, you jackass.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (Dec 29, 2018)

Buenos nachos, Mexican!


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (Dec 29, 2018)

J A N D E K said:


> It’s CIA NIGGERS, you jackass.


Fuck you stupid CIA nigger fuck fucking hating on my quality OS


----------



## J A N D E K (Dec 29, 2018)

Baron Flynt said:


> Fuck you stupid CIA nigger fuck fucking hating on my quality OS


Have fun with your nigger cause I sure as hell ain't gonna fucking suck your jew nigger cock. Fuck yourself you think i'm gonna fucking enjoy nigger cattle after I had a fucking space alien are you fucking crazy? I got a fucking space alien of course I'm not gonna fuck, fuck with nigger cattle fuck yourself. You fucking think i... enjoy your FUCKING NIGGER CATTLE YOU GOT THE NIGGER CATTLE YOU GOT THE NIGGER CATTLE YOU GOT THE NIGGER CATTLE GO GO GO GO YOU GOT THE NIGGER CATTLE. You got a fucking herd of nigger WOOOO we got 'em so docile they just shit all day aint that so great?


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (Dec 29, 2018)

J A N D E K said:


> Have fun with your nigger cause I sure as hell ain't gonna fucking suck your jew nigger cock. Fuck yourself you think i'm gonna fucking enjoy nigger cattle after I had a fucking space alien are you fucking crazy? I got a fucking space alien of course I'm not gonna fuck, fuck with nigger cattle fuck yourself. You fucking think i... enjoy your FUCKING NIGGER CATTLE YOU GOT THE NIGGER CATTLE YOU GOT THE NIGGER CATTLE YOU GOT THE NIGGER CATTLE GO GO GO GO YOU GOT THE NIGGER CATTLE. You got a fucking herd of nigger WOOOO we got 'em so docile they just shit all day aint that so great?


I played tag with a 6 year old girl. When she tagged me, she touched my crotch.


----------



## dopy (Dec 29, 2018)

we should all carepost more tbh


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (Dec 30, 2018)

We scare.
Because we care.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (Dec 30, 2018)

dopy said:


> Wow, I cannot believe my mom stooped so low...
> 
> My mom called my doctor and said to him "What's the most accurate measurement for weighing?" The doctor said "An underwater weighing test" And just like that, my mom said "Yes. When can my son and my daughter can take it?" and the doc said "Today at 2pm."
> 
> ...


Im 12 and what is this


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## dopy (Dec 30, 2018)

Baron Flynt said:


> Im 12 and what is this


My sister had to wear pants and a bra, so she enjoyed minutes of going underwater. I didn't take a shower and she didn't too.

Before she got into the tank, you see girls 'pretend' to pull their hair into ponytails, but they don't. That's what she did.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (Dec 30, 2018)

dopy said:


> My sister had to wear pants and a bra, so she enjoyed minutes of going underwater. I didn't take a shower and she didn't too.
> 
> Before she got into the tank, you see girls 'pretend' to pull their hair into ponytails, but they don't. That's what she did.


Don't fuck your sister, underageb&


----------



## dysentery (Dec 30, 2018)

@Ron /pol/ had sex with ops mom


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (Dec 30, 2018)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> View attachment 626152


Top 10 greatest anime memes


----------



## Nekromantik (Dec 30, 2018)

Are you mad because you think the slaughtering of animals is just a bad if not worse than a child getting molested?


----------



## YourUnclesDad (Dec 30, 2018)

Nothing lasts forever. Everything comes to an end. We have nothing that is really our own; we hold everything as a loan.


----------



## YourUnclesDad (Dec 30, 2018)

And technically I shouldn't even be allowed to have an account since I am only 16 years old.


----------



## Coldgrip (Dec 30, 2018)

This seems Fake and or Gay. Not sure which yet.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 30, 2018)

YourUnclesDad said:


> And technically I shouldn't even be allowed to have an account since I am only 16 years old.


Please confirm this by posting a photo of your birth certificate.


----------



## YourUnclesDad (Dec 30, 2018)

Big Bad Fish said:


> Please confirm this by posting a photo of your birth certificate.


Sry, can't. Boss's orders.


----------



## DNJACK (Dec 30, 2018)

YourUnclesDad said:


> Sry, can't. Boss's orders.
> View attachment 626395


lol, you'll never get banned with that attitude.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 30, 2018)

YourUnclesDad said:


> Sry, can't. Boss's orders.
> View attachment 626395


Sounds like you don't really want banned then if you're not willing to break rules


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Dec 30, 2018)

YourUnclesDad said:


> Sry, can't. Boss's orders.
> View attachment 626395



You chicken out about that, yet you had the guts to compare animal slaughter with child molestation (which is a "false equivalence" fallacy). So what's your point?


----------



## Kirito (Dec 30, 2018)

SparklyFetuses said:


> You chicken out about that, yet you had the guts to compare animal slaughter with child molestation. So what's your point?


Can I get a link to this post?


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Dec 30, 2018)

Big Bad Fish said:


> Can I get a link to this post?



Nekromantik already mentioned it above my post.




Nekromantik said:


> Are you mad because you think the slaughtering of animals is just a bad if not worse than a child getting molested?


----------



## Kirito (Dec 30, 2018)

SparklyFetuses said:


> Nekromantik already mentioned it above my post.


Holy shit. No wonder he wants banned and to get his shit deleted.


----------



## Nekromantik (Dec 30, 2018)

YourUnclesDad said:


> And technically I shouldn't even be allowed to have an account since I am only 16 years old.


If this is true, it would explain a lot.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 30, 2018)

How is cyberbullying even real nigga etc etc


----------



## Applejack (Dec 30, 2018)

At least there are no gays here.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 30, 2018)

Applejack said:


> At least there are no gays here.




What if Kiwi Farms was full of gay black people?


----------



## Oglooger (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## guccigash (Dec 30, 2018)

Quijibo69 said:


> My feels:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oomlb9xm-YQ

Send the kid out with these little niglets.......


----------



## Coldgrip (Dec 31, 2018)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> What if Kiwi Farms was full of gay black people?


Are they from outer space?


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## MeghanMarkle (Jul 26, 2019)

I want my account banned also so i can start using one of my others.

#AutismIsGay


----------



## hairy richards (Aug 26, 2020)

JB 236 said:


> What the fuck did you just fucking say about the Imperial Fists, you little shit? Ill have you know they graduated second of their class in the Great Crusade, and they've been involved in numerous defenses of Segmentum Solar, and they have about 1,000 confirmed Astartes. They are trained in gorilla warfare and are the top chapter in the entire Imperial armed forces. You are nothing to them but just another position. They will fortify you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this galaxy, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to them, over the Internet? Think again, traitor. As we speak they are contacting their secret network of spies across the Imperium and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, witch. The storm that fortifies the pathetic little thing you call your position. You're fucking dead, heretic. They can be anywhere, anytime, and they can fortify you in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with a bucket of mortar and a handful of bricks. Not only are they extensively trained in unarmed fortification, but they have access to the entire pile of bricks of the Imperium of Man and they will use it to its full extent to fortify your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little Iron Warrior-loving bitch. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little clever comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the price, you goddamn idiot. They will shit bricks and mortar all over you and you will drown in it. You're fucking fortified, kiddo.


----------

